# Genets and pygmy loris



## ~Ayde~ (Jun 1, 2009)

At some point I intend to look into getting a slow loris (in the very, VERY far future), but I cant seem to find any information about keeping them as pets. Does anyone else know any sites that might help me with the basics? Also, are there any breeders in England that I could maybe talk to to get more detailed info? 

finally, does anyone on these forums have a genet? lol


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

the reason theres not much info is because they are very hard to come by and you should speak to glidergirl on here (im guessing thats where you saw loris from) as she has just breed them and will know plenty about keeping them etc
as for genets (and civets) they are much more commonly seen for sale and theres a quite a few caresheets out there mostly american.
stu


----------



## ~Ayde~ (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Marie keeps them and, yes, she had a little baby born not long ago, but she's not selling  You can't get them in the UK, as far as I'm aware. Will point her to this thread, though


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Watch genets. The only ones I've met were pretty mental lol


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Watch genets. The only ones I've met were pretty mental lol


 depends how they are raised i have met one where you can put your fingers in its mouth and it will alow you to check its teeth:gasp:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Are you after Slow Loris or Pymy Loris? Either way, the chances of obtaining one/some are very slim, in the UK they can be found only in zoos; there are some in a specialist wildlife centre and one maybe 2 pairs in private hands. A bit bleak really, maybe your best opportunity to get close to some is zoo keeper for a day or something like that.


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

~Ayde~ said:


> At some point I intend to look into getting a slow loris (in the very, VERY far future), but I cant seem to find any information about keeping them as pets. Does anyone else know any sites that might help me with the basics? Also, are there any breeders in England that I could maybe talk to to get more detailed info?
> 
> finally, does anyone on these forums have a genet? lol


Hi, I have two pairs of genets (tigrina). Is there something you wanted to know re: care or whatever?


----------

